# Does the Roamio have an sd menu feature?



## Torino (Oct 5, 2006)

Does the Roamio have an sd menu feature?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Torino said:


> Does the Roamio have an sd menu feature?


Nope - sd menus were discontinued with the Premeire line.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

bradleys said:


> Nope - sd menus were discontinued with the Premeire line.


No, the SD menus are still an option on the Premieres. With Roamios you only get HD menus (no SD option).


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

pfiagra said:


> No, the SD menus are still an option on the Premieres. With Roamios you only get HD menus (no SD option).


Are you perhaps not a native speaker? To say "SD menus were discontinued with the Premiere line" means that when the Premiere line was discontinued, the SD menus were also discontinued as well.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

ej42137 said:


> Are you perhaps not a native speaker? To say "SD menus were discontinued with the Premiere line" means that when the Premiere line was discontinued, the SD menus were also discontinued as well.


I am a native English speaker, but was multitasking at the time and just read it too fast such that "with" became "in".


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

The answer to the OP question is only that the Roamio (any model ) has no option for the SD UI or menu only.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> Are you perhaps not a native speaker? To say "SD menus were discontinued with the Premiere line" means that when the Premiere line was discontinued, the SD menus were also discontinued as well.


Condescending much??


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

WO312 said:


> Condescending much??


Please. You can use one question mark for dryness or three for emphasis, but to use two is never correct, particularly when attempting to take the high moral ground.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> Please. You can use one question mark for dryness or three for emphasis, but to use two is never correct, particularly when attempting to take the high moral ground.


Gotcha !!


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Although I know what the OP was asking, I also know that the "SD menu feature" is still there in *many* of the Tivo sub-menus!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bmgoodman said:


> Although I know what the OP was asking, I also know that the "SD menu feature" is still there in *many* of the Tivo sub-menus!


I don't think the OP was talking about the non HD menus now on the Roamios, he wanted to know if the main menu system on the Roamio could be changed to SD from HD as it is possible to do on the TP.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

WO312 said:


> Gotcha !!


I see what you did there. Well played, well played indeed.


----------



## johnnylundy (Feb 2, 2005)

bradleys said:


> Nope - sd menus were discontinued with the Premeire line.


Oh dear. Well, is the Roamio significantly faster in menu-handling than the Premiere? I absolutely want a Roamio Plus, but I can't stand the HD Menus on my Premiere.

Any insight here is appreciated!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes, as is access to apps.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

johnnylundy said:


> Oh dear. Well, is the Roamio significantly faster in menu-handling than the Premiere? I absolutely want a Roamio Plus, but I can't stand the HD Menus on my Premiere.
> 
> Any insight here is appreciated!


I also use the SD menus on my Premiere, but on my Roamio I don't mind them at all. So yes faster.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

johnnylundy said:


> Oh dear. Well, is the Roamio significantly faster in menu-handling than the Premiere? I absolutely want a Roamio Plus, but I can't stand the HD Menus on my Premiere.
> 
> Any insight here is appreciated!


I hated the slow, unresponsive HD menus on my Premiere and always used SD. The Roamio's HD menus are great.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The HD menus aren't really that slow on Premiere any more, but the Roamio and Mini are still much faster.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Arcady said:


> The HD menus aren't really that slow on Premiere any more, but the Roamio and Mini are still much faster.


The HD menus on the Premier were converted from Flash to another language called "Haxe", and run much faster than they did under Flash. The Roamio also uses Haxe.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Arcady said:


> The HD menus aren't really that slow on Premiere any more, but the Roamio and Mini are still much faster.


Yup. It's night and day. The Premiere was a dog before Haxe.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Bigg said:


> Yup. It's night and day. The Premiere was a dog before Haxe.


Yep. I almost got rid of my Premiere Elite (which is even slower than a regular Premiere) but I ended up keeping it as a backup recorder and live tuner for a back room. If TiVo had waited another month to upgrade it to Haxe, someone else would own it now.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Arcady said:


> Yep. I almost got rid of my Premiere Elite (which is even slower than a regular Premiere) but I ended up keeping it as a backup recorder and live tuner for a back room. If TiVo had waited another month to upgrade it to Haxe, someone else would own it now.


Yeah, I'm 100% happy with the speed and interface on the XL4 now, except that eventually I really want the 6TB, 6 tuner Weaknees Roamio Plus! If I end up moving to a FIOS area, that would accelerate the move to a larger, more powerful DVR.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Why not go all the way and get the 12TB Roamio?

Our 3TB Roamio Pro sits at about 70% full most of the time, so I'm okay with that.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Arcady said:


> Why not go all the way and get the 12TB Roamio?
> 
> Our 3TB Roamio Pro sits at about 70% full most of the time, so I'm okay with that.


I want a single internal drive, not the two-drive kludge. Plus, I have no need for anywhere close to that much space. I figure I could probably use 4TB just to be safe when the Olympics come around, and if I'm going to get a Weaknees TiVo, I might as well go all the way.


----------

